# Church



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is the church I am working on this summer. It is approx. 42K sq ft., ceilings from 10' -40' with some 50' exterior work. The building consist; of a auditorium that can seat 750 easy (we average about 500 on Sunday morning), A full size gym, a tea room, a banquet room, 3 room nursery suite, 9 room youth suite, 7 room children's suite that doubles as a pre-school, a 4 room adult suite, a 6 room office suite, and a lot of linear feet of hallways. Exterior work is a lot of columns and painting a block wall on the back of the building that is going to take about 30-35 gallons of ConFlex. This is a repaint. We are about to take a 3 week break because of VBS and dad is going on vacation. But while he is gone I am starting a repaint on a nursing home, that is probably about a 20K sq ft building. So here come some pics.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

The Foyer


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

good job wag, BTW I wear your shirt all the time


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

well not all the time, between washes


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Auditorium


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good Ryan, glad to see you are busy!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cool, how you get up to the lid?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Auditorium Again


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Legion. The corner bead on these windows were cracked all the way around. So I just cased them out....alot quicker than waiting on mud to dry.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Hallway


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Tea room and Banquet Room


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Gym and Kitchen


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

We've been dealing with wedding decorating the past 2 weeks.  ANd we are painting the place with Ever Clean that was never opened when we built the church 8 years ago.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> cool, how you get up to the lid?



Haven't yet. That's a before picture. We don't have to paint the ceiling but we still have to cut in at the top of the wall so we'll see.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

RCP said:


> Looks good Ryan, glad to see you are busy!


Very I have resi stuff mixed in here to. I'll do some resi in the morning and go work here in the evenings. This is the first week in the past 4 that I have made it home before 10 pm every nite.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> well not all the time, between washes


You wash your painting clothes:whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ha ha. Once a year.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> Legion. The corner bead on these windows were cracked all the way around. So I just cased them out....alot quicker than waiting on mud to dry.


looks great. what do you mean by "cased them out"? thanks


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

There were sheetrock windows. I actually just trimmed them out and just used the sheetrock sill/casing instead of casing it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

how did you get this deal wag?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking gig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> how did you get this deal wag?


I don't know about Ryan's situation but being part of a church in the south can really keep you busy sometimes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I don't know about Ryan's situation but being part of a church in the south can really keep you busy sometimes.


thats why i was asking, but didnt want to ask if it was his church


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah me and my dad go to church here. Been members for 17 years (since we moved back to Savannah.) The elders approached us about the job, told us they wanted the building returned to it's original state. (Fix everything). We are doing it by the hour, charging mats to their SW account. With the other stuff we have going on it may not get finished until Septmeber, but I see it as my back up if things start getting slow. Now that we have their priority stuff done we can pull off and go do some resi. My next resi is right on the lake. Coaching t-ball paid off.


----------

